# Woodpecker vs. Snake



## Diamond351 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Published On:* 11-20-2009
*Source:* CNN

A crimson-crested woodpecker battles an olive whipsnake on Peru’s Yarapa River

*Go to Original Article*


----------

